# can you ping a SMTP server?



## KrashedKris (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi folks,

I seem to have an Outlook Expre$$ problem where I can receive mail but not send it. I get an error message stating that my smtp host cannot be found (error code 0x800CCC0D).

Looking on the MS OE site as per this link http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;274456 it suggests pinging the POP3 server, but I'm thinking that my POP3 server must be working OK as my mail is coming in allright - can I in some way ping the SMTP server to test this in a similar way - any guidance much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## foolio (Nov 15, 2003)

Probobly you can ping it through MS DOS or Command Prompt.

Whats your SMTP servers name??(url)


----------



## foolio (Nov 15, 2003)

Do you have Msn Messenger?

If you do Add [email protected]


----------



## KrashedKris (Dec 23, 2003)

yo foolio - thanks for the reply - i'll try pinging smtp like you say :up:


----------



## foolio (Nov 15, 2003)

np 
If u don't know how here are the instructions
Run>Cmd

Type Ping<SMPT SERVER URL>
The status should come up.


----------

